# CBT FE Exam



## pcboiler (Jul 24, 2013)

I recently started studying for the October 2013 FE exam, but after reviewing the changes being made to the FE exam I'm thinking it may be best to wait until next year to take the test. My reasoning is if I wait, I can prepare by studying almost exclusively EE material, rather than having to spend all time learning material way outside my engineering discipline. However, it doesn't seem like there's any CBT FE review material, and I'm worried it may be awhile before anything comes out.

Is anybody else in the same boat as me?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2013)

the review material would be essentially the same. The % of different topics would really just be the difference...other than the fact it is on a computer and a shorter test.


----------



## John QPE (Jul 25, 2013)

Why be a guinnea pig for the new format?


----------



## pcboiler (Jul 25, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> the review material would be essentially the same. The % of different topics would really just be the difference...other than the fact it is on a computer and a shorter test.




I disagree. If you take the electrical CBT exam, you don't have to prepare for chemistry, statics, dynamics, material properties (other than electrical materials), fluid mechanics, or thermodynamics, unlike for the current FE format. The discipline specific CBT exams look much more focused on the discipline you choose.

Existing FE Exam Format for EE

CBT FE Exam Format for EE

Plus, the test is two hours shorter :laugh:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2013)

^ ok so you are going to get review books that are that much smaller. Ignore those chapters that aren't on the test. They aren't likely to give you more info on the remaining topics. Existing study material will suffice is all i am saying. Practice problems is the only real material that might change if the publishers add more, but the are likely just to remove the non covered topics


----------



## Iceman0502 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am in a simalr situation. I'm registered and planning on taking this October exam. Results take 8-10 weeks whihc is basically the end of december.

I believe registration for the CBT is November 4th. Not sure if this will be the first day of registrations but assume should last a decent amount of time since the test is offered between Jan-Feb.

Is the CBT offered everyday of the week or just a particular saturday that you chose within the Jan - Feb period?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 13, 2013)

Iceman0502 said:


> I am in a simalr situation. I'm registered and planning on taking this October exam. Results take 8-10 weeks whihc is basically the end of december.
> 
> I believe registration for the CBT is November 4th. Not sure if this will be the first day of registrations but assume should last a decent amount of time since the test is offered between Jan-Feb.
> 
> Is the CBT offered everyday of the week or just a particular saturday that you chose within the Jan - Feb period?




Here is a link to FAQs on the ncees site: http://cbt.ncees.org/cbt-faq/. That may answer a lot of your questions. Looks like registration is open all year round. Doesn't say anything about days of the week, but if I were to guess, you could schedule it any day of the week that the test center is open if there are appointments available.


----------



## solomonb (Sep 13, 2013)

You can take the test on any day that the testing center is open, beginning on 1 Jan 14. Remember, the open seasons are are staggered. You can take the exam 3X in a 1 year period if you don't pass the first time.


----------



## WesternAuto17 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am in the exact same boat and decided to wait. In NC, the testing center is 20 minutes away as opposed to 3 hours from my house and the more focused exam will be much more manageable I think.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2013)

in Illinois it looks like the testing centers are in the same towns as the paper tests were held so people will be traveling the same distances.


----------



## civilized_naah (Sep 29, 2013)

*NEW FORMAT FOR THE FE EXAMS COMING IN APRIL 2014*

As you may know, the FE exam is changing dramatically in 2014. The new format, to be delivered via CBT (computer based testing), will become the norm in 2014. The last paper-based exam will be the upcoming October 2013 exam.

No more waiting for the exam twice a year. Beginning in January 2014, the FE and FS will be administered during four testing windows throughout the year: January–February, April–May, July–August, and October–November. Registration will be open year-round.

What this means is that you will be able to schedule your exam on the date and time of your choice during each testing window. You will first select your location, and then you’ll choose from the available time slots. During the month between testing windows, no time slots will be available. Thus, there will be no testing during Solstice and Equinox monthsJ. Hmmm, I wonder why?

*DR. INDRANIL GOSWAMI’S REVIEW COURSE FOR THE FE-CIVIL EXAM*

Dr. Indranil Goswami has taught review courses geared towards the General FE exam as well as the Civil PE exam for over a decade. He has written several books based on these experiences:

1. A chapter on Surveying in the FE Civil Discipline Review book, published by Kaplan AEC Publishing.

2. The All In One Guide for the Civil PE exam, currently in 2nd edition, by McGraw Hill. Publishers.

3. The All In One Practice Exams book for the Civil PE exam, by McGraw Hill Publishers.

*SYLLABUS OF THE NEW CIVIL EXAM*

The syllabus for the new FE CIVIL exam is vastly different from the one you would have taken if you took the paper test (last one this October). In fact, the changes are quite favorable to Civil Engineers. No more Chemistry, Electrical Circuits or Thermodynamics (these three topics would have been 12.5% of your total points if you took the GENERAL AM + CIVIL PM approach, and a whopping 26% of your total points if you took the GENERAL AM + GENERAL PM approach). Instead, the new syllabus focuses more on the subject areas that directly support the field of Civil Engineering, thus bringing it more in line with the Civil PE exam, albeit on a simpler level.

*THE TEST*

The test will now be 6 hours long (instead of 8 hours), with approximately 5 hours and 20 minutes available for actual test (the rest of the time is for a tutorial, a break and a follow-up survey). In those 320 minutes, you will be expected to answer 110 questions. In the past, AM questions were of the 2 minute variety and PM questions were of the 4 minute variety. Now, you have about 3 minutes per question. So, the average pace of the exam is about the same. The candidate can choose when to take the break – i.e. after answering 55 questions and reviewing and submitting the answers, the candidate can take the break, even if only 1:20 has elapsed. This will mean they will have the remaining 4 hours to answer the remaining 55 questions.

*Dr. Indranil Goswami’s background in FE and PE review*

Dr. Goswami’s PE (Civil) review course has been very successful over the past decade. The candidates’ pass rate is significantly higher than national rates, for both first-timers as well as for repeat takers. Since the new FE (Civil) exam places a great deal of emphasis on ‘Civil-oriented’ topics and de-emphasizes Chemistry, Electrical Circuits or Thermodynamics, the redesigned FE review course offers a much more focused review of topics than would have been possible before (a total review for the previous GENERAL AM + CIVIL PM exam would have required at least a 60-hour review course.

*SCHEDULE FOR THE NEW FE-CIVIL COURSE*

Starting February 1 (Saturday), the completely overhauled FE Review course will be taught for the first time, via online webinars. The class will be held over 10 Saturdays (10 AM – 2 PM). Lectures will be recorded and archived for unlimited viewing.

A free informational webinar about the changes to the new FE exam and the structure of the proposed FE Civil review course will be conducted on Saturday November 2, 2013. To be included in the roster of the free webinar, send an email to Dr. Goswami at [email protected]

*COST*

The cost for the 40 hour course will be $550. If you enroll prior to December 1, 2013, you are entitled to a $100 discount from this course fee. To find out more details about the course, write to Dr. Goswami at [email protected]


----------



## ARE E (Dec 13, 2013)

What about the passing score? Will it still be weighted? I've heard that passing has been around 55% now is it truely 70%?


----------



## gpoli111 (Dec 13, 2013)

I would imagine the scoring will be done exactly the same just relative to the number of questions.


----------



## pxt123 (Dec 13, 2013)

But wasn't the scoring based on how well you did compared to others who took the same exam on the same date? How is this going to be possible now if each test is randomly generated and unique and is taken basically any day you want?


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Jan 22, 2014)

That is a very good question cbr3544. I have been searching for an answer to the same. Especially combined with the fact that they give the results out to you after 7-10 days. Maybe they will get a better sense of the passing score as more and more individuals appear from the exam.


----------



## pxt123 (Jan 22, 2014)

amitsahdev said:


> That is a very good question cbr3544. I have been searching for an answer to the same. Especially combined with the fact that they give the results out to you after 7-10 days. Maybe they will get a better sense of the passing score as more and more individuals appear from the exam.




It's a possibility, but that wouldn't be very fair to those who took the exam first.

I have no idea, but my guess is that they have enough historical data to compare each individual exam to previous exams of similar difficulty.


----------

